# TX is finally going full throttle for 2nd Amendment rights.



## Pete7469 (Jun 10, 2021)

Constitutional Carry, Sanctuary State Law and Suppressor Freedom is one step away from becoming law, and the Governor has pledged to sign all 3 bills.









						State Legislature Exempts Texas-Made Suppressors From Federal Gun Laws
					

To skirt the commerce clause of the U.S. Constitution, the bill would free suppressors made in Texas from federal regulation.




					thetexan.news
				












						Texas Republicans are vowing to defy any new federal gun rules. Experts say it's largely a symbolic gesture.
					

The push to steel Texas against new federal rules comes as gun violence nationwide — including a recent shooting in Bryan — has sparked Democrats to call for an assault weapons ban and stronger background checks, among other changes.




					www.texastribune.org
				




I haven't really heard much out of the moonbats, I really ignore them anyway, but I had only been tracking the CC Law and was not even aware we had a Suppressor Law or Sanctuary Law coming down the pipe. I still Renewed my LTC because as far as I'm concerned having a Certificate at least implies intent to be aware of self defense law and proficiency. For that matter I don't believe anyone should graduate High School without understanding weapons safety, how to unload weapons, and and why we have a 2nd Amendment in the first place. That of course will NEVER happen so long as the education system is infested with leftist drones, because as we're all aware, the 2nd Amendment is actually there to thwart their nefarious goals.

While I strongly support and believe in CC, I don't believe "We're all EQUAL". In the context of the Declaration of Independence we are, but in a more nuanced aspect, a lot of people are pretty fucking stupid and I refuse to be considered "equal" with people who shop lift, abuse children, wear masks, and can't deal with the simple concept of gender. Let's just be honest with each other here. I've had the fortune to go through the military life and deploy in a combat zone as well as compete at the National Level in Marksmanship. I was also a gun mechanic. So I have handled more weapons, fired more rounds, and carried so many more varieties of weapons than some Tier 2 SF Operators so that I'm confident I can put a round exactly where I want it even under pressure. There is far more to it though.

People need to understand the concept of de-escalation, awareness of the environment, and the realities of the political demographic of the area they're in. If you're mugged in certain places and even get the shit kicked out of you before pulling a .38 and planting a violent felon with a rap sheet that requires a box to carry it in, you might still get prosecuted by a leftist DA, especially if there is a racial aspect that can be exploited. The Trayvon Martin Case is a perfect example. You for damned sure better never brandish a weapon no matter where you're at or what is happening in a crowd of people. If you're carrying, you should be avoiding crowds, bullets punch through people more often than not. If you're in an office space or similar confined building and an "active shooter" scenario takes place DO NOT move to be the hero. Unless you actually witness it take place, by which I mean the aggressor opened fire as you were present and there is no question that the person was gunning down innocent people, that's different. Otherwise moving in to conflict is not your job. Getting the Dodge Out Of Fuck is where you should be driven.

OK... That was a long rant, but the bottom line is, guns in society are becoming less taboo than they were over 20 years ago in spite of leftist efforts. They've got everyone either supporting or keeping their mouths shut about all sorts of other freakish stupidity, but the rest of us have been able to move the football of gun rights down the field, rather than watch freedom be reduced by criminally insane statist sociopaths who pretend to care about "public safety". We need the ATF abolished, we need our rights to suppressors and select fire weapons restored and we need the public at large better educated and trained. Using a gun isn't any different than using a fire extinguisher in an emergency. These are life saving tools we need to know how to use.

.


----------



## pknopp (Jun 10, 2021)

I fully support one's right to own a gun. I personally have none so why should I have to take a gun safety class?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 10, 2021)

Texas has a long history of Second Amendment Rights

Texas Tower
JFK Assassination
Luby Massacre
Waco
Ft Hood Massacre
Ft Hood Massacre again
Sutherland Springs church massacre
El Paso Walmart massacre


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Texas has a long history of Second Amendment Rights
> 
> Texas Tower
> JFK Assassination
> ...


Cool.  Stay the fuck out and keep your commie gun grabbing federal bullshit out of our state.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 10, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Texas has a long history of Second Amendment Rights
> ...



Texas‘ answer to more mass killings

More guns!


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Texas has a long history of Second Amendment Rights
> 
> Texas Tower
> JFK Assassination
> ...


Waco? You mean where the* government* slaughtered dozens of people?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Texas has a long history of Second Amendment Rights
> 
> Texas Tower
> JFK Assassination
> ...


Ft Hood? You mean where a government employee slaughtered a bunch of people?
"only the govt should have guns"
Dumbfuck


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Texas has a long history of Second Amendment Rights
> 
> Texas Tower
> JFK Assassination
> ...



You don't have to live there


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 10, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Texas has a long history of Second Amendment Rights
> ...


Illegal firearm cache led to a shootout


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 10, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Texas has a long history of Second Amendment Rights
> ...


Bought his weapons locally


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Military's answer to more foreign threats?  MORE GUNS.

Somebody tell the military they are doing it wrong.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 10, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Texas has a long history of Second Amendment Rights
> ...


Don't forget, it is a federal government gun-free zone.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Where the govt slaughtered dozens of people.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


...and legally and used them in a gun-free zone, where nobody could protect themselves.  

He is also a militant juhadist muslim.  You know, the kind you love to pander to.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> *Illegal *firearm cache led to a shootout


BULLSHIT.  There is no such thing as an "illegal" cache.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## rightwinger (Jun 10, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



They are
The US spends 42 cents out of every military dollar in the world


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 10, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


David Koresh did it
Another Texas Kook


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


David wasnt the government that slaughtered dozens of people.


----------



## marvin martian (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Texas has a long history of Second Amendment Rights
> 
> Texas Tower
> JFK Assassination
> ...



Virtually all perpetrated by people like you.  The guns aren't the problem, the leftists who use them to kill are.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 10, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Texas has a long history of Second Amendment Rights
> ...


Yes, because all of those Texas massacres would go better if the assailant used a big stick with a nail in it


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 10, 2021)

How many of those firearms were not bought without the customer passing a background check?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Just one armed individual can put a stop to a mass shooting.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 10, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


But with 300 million guns,they don’t do they?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not when you make it illegal to carry them and set up gun-free zones.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 10, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



With the endless gun massacres in our country, where are the 300 million plus gun owners to stop them?

That is why they say we need guns. Yet, when the shooting starts, they are nowhere to be found


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 10, 2021)

pknopp said:


> I fully support one's right to own a gun. I personally have none so why should I have to take a gun safety class?


For the same reason we had to sit in health class and have a teacher lecture us on things as mundane as how to properly perform personal hygiene, because there's always at least one idiot in every group. I never needed a class to operate a fire extinguisher for that matter, but some people do. You had to take first aid lessons, and all sorts of other classes that you've probably forgotten about.

You should know how to make sure common firearms can be made safe in case you're in an emergency situation, just like you ought to know CPR and use an AED.


.


----------



## pknopp (Jun 10, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I fully support one's right to own a gun. I personally have none so why should I have to take a gun safety class?
> ...


 
 What kind of emergency situation are you talking about?


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 10, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


>


It's a 10th Amendment issue, and it needs to be challenged. I'm fairly confident that's where it will go as YM discusses. Granted I'm not willing to be the vehicle. I won't be getting a stamp less suppressor. 


.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Dumb fuck.  BECAUSE YOU SET UP GUN-FREE ZONES SO LAW ABIDING CANNOT CARRY THERE!!!!

Do you need me to type that slower for you?


----------



## marvin martian (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Actually, it happens all the time, but your betters in the corporate media won't let you see.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 10, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



BULLSHIT

Gun Free Zones in Fucking TEXAS?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Schools and military bases.

The outlier is the El Paso Walmart and NOBODY was armed but the attacker.  You can bet that will change for those who survived.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2021)

pknopp said:


> I fully support one's right to own a gun. I personally have none so why should I have to take a gun safety class?



    Why not teach our kids gun safety?
You never know when they might come across a gun.


----------



## pknopp (Jun 10, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I fully support one's right to own a gun. I personally have none so why should I have to take a gun safety class?
> ...



 Teach them if that is your desire. You can teach them basic safety in 5 minutes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  When it didnt have to.
David Koresh was a frequent customer at the local hardware store.
They could have nabbed him there.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 10, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


BATF needed a funding boost and it used the Branch Davidians as fall guys and created a "crisis" stand-off incident on the complete bullshit allegation of "stockpiling weapons" (not a crime) to prove they needed more funding.  Classic murder for money.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 10, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> TX is finally going full throttle for 2nd Amendment rights.



Wrong.

Permits and licensing requirements are perfectly Constitutional; such requirement are likewise ‘full throttle’ for 2nd Amendment rights,’ requiring a license to carry a concealed weapon is also ‘Constitutional carry.’


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 11, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > TX is finally going full throttle for 2nd Amendment rights.
> ...


Well, so is immigration law. 

Consider Texas a sanctuary gun state.  We need change Texas gun laws to remove all mention of, or reference to, the NFA and start selling machine guns to all Texans.

Then, prevent any federal authority from taking any action within Texas.


----------



## miketx (Sep 2, 2021)

Dat gov skeered he don' get 'lected again!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 3, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> Permits and licensing requirements are perfectly Constitutional;


When did the USSC uphold a permit / license requirement for the basic ownership of a firarm?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> When did the USSC uphold a permit / license requirement for the basic ownership of a firarm?


Dont need to

The Second Amendment specifies a “Well Regulated Militia”

Permits and Licenses are part of regulating your militia


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Dont need to
> The Second Amendment specifies a “Well Regulated Militia”
> Permits and Licenses are part of regulating your militia


One of these days you will offer a post not full of lies.
Today is not that day.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 3, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> One of these days you will offer a post not full of lies.
> Today is not that day.


No he won't.

He is a deliberately ignorant bed wetter. They exist in a false reality, a world of lies. In his world despotic leftist governments did not kill millions of people, in fact no one was ever murdered in a leftist state. Criminals obey gun laws, and depending on a political narrative may never actually kill anyone.

These are not "people" we disagree with. They're mindless, vacuous, NPC drones without functional frontal lobes. If they ever post anything factual or true, it's either an accident or it's inserted into a lie they were programmed to parrot.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 3, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> No he won't.


I know that.    
That's why I have him on ignore.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 3, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Dont need to
> 
> The Second Amendment specifies a “Well Regulated Militia”
> 
> Permits and Licenses are part of regulating your militia


Why am I not surprised that you proffer this simpleton conflation?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Why am I not surprised that you proffer this simpleton conflation?


A well regulated militia is necessary for a free state
Do you hate America?

Gun registration is necessary for regulating a militia


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 3, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Why am I not surprised that you proffer this simpleton conflation?


It's the best he can do?


----------

